# part of c-section scar weeping and sore



## Gizmog

Should I inform GP and or health visitor that my c-section scar is weeping (at the end where I'm told the knot would be) and what should I do about it in the meantime? 
So far I've cleaned it with cooled boiled water. 
It is a little red and sore. Yesterday it was stinging and sore. It was well healed up to now. The section was nearly five weeks ago and dissolvable stitches were used.
Thanks in advance.
Gizmog.


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

If it carries on, you need to get it looked at, as it should have healed well by now.  You are doing the right thing by using cool boiled water.  If it is the same on Monday, make an appointment to see your gp,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Gizmog

Just wanted to say a big thank you for replying and the advice. This site is such a godsend.

I made appointment at the GP-they saw me that day when I told them the reason. They were surprised that the wound was opening and that I was getting weeping five weeks on.

A swab was taken and an iodine dressing applied to help draw out some of the weepage while waiting for the results.

The results showed that there was an infection and I have been given antibiotics, which I am still taking and will hopefully do the trick.

If it hadn't been for this site and the advice I would probably have left things a bit longer, on account of the area that was weeping being so small. I don't even what to think about what the outcome of that could have been. 

Hopefully have caught the infection early enough. Thank you so much for your help.

To anyone reading this: the saying regarding 'no matter how small/trivial it seems-don't be afraid to ask/get help' really applies.

TC Gizmog xx


----------

